# Can you share your experience with your epidural?



## nmmom813

First time mom here and nothing scares me more than the thought of getting an epidural. I couldn't tell you why it freaks me out so much but it really frightens me. 

Can you please share your experience when you had your epidural? Was it painful? Helpful? Didn't do anything? 

I'm trying to be hopeful but also realistic with all of this. Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## PeanutBean

I was on syntocinon so had pretty painful contractions and after 30 hours of labour I was beat so got an epi. It didn't numb the contractions, I felt it all and wasn't believed so it wasn't resited. It did numb my legs so completely I couldn't move and my pelvic floor enough to mean I couldn't push and my boy was delivered by ventouse. Sorry but that's how it was. My second labour was 22 hours and a doddle in comparison because I had no pain relief. :)


----------



## cheese lover

I waited until I was 6 or 7 cm to get my epidural because I had to work to keep my labor going in the early stages. It hurt a little when they injected the topical pain relief but otherwise I didn't feel anything. The IV was way worse. At one point they had to increase the epidural medication because I started to feel contractions on the left side. By the time I started to push the medication had worn off enough that I could feel to push. I pushed for 4 hours because LO was descending slowly due to her presentation. LO was face up and crooked so I ended up having a ventouse delivery. 
Overall my labor and delivery was horrible but the epidural really helped me through it.


----------



## JeepGirl

My epidural was wonderful:thumbup: 

All I felt was a quick pinch when they put it in. Didn't hurt at all and even if it did, it would have been worth it! I went from being in so much pain that I couldn't talk to being so relaxed that I was chatting and joking with OH, mom and the nurses. After getting my epi I truly enjoyed labour, I only knew I was having contractions from seeing them on the monitor didn't feel them at all. I could still feel my legs but they seemed very heavy. When it came time to push, I was able to no problem even though I couldn't feel anything. Unfortunately LO was face up with a big head and got very stuck and ended up with a EMCS. The doctor said epidural or not, I would never have been able to push him out, he was so stuck they even had a hard time getting him out in surgery. 

I have to have c sections for any future births, but if I could have a vaginal birth I would have another epidural for sure.


----------



## AimeeM

First epidural they gave me too much and I thought I was going to die or be paralised forever, I couldn't even twitch my toe till the next day over 12 hours later.

Second epidural only worked down my right side so I felt everything down my left and it just made me feel uneven and more uncomfortable probably than if I hadn't had one so I am going to try go without this time. Try lol!


----------



## zebbed89

My epidural was fab I was told it would be best to have one due to high bp. Ill admit getting it in wasn't easy after 7 attempts she got it in these didn't hurt just felt odd she had to go higher as my spine was awkward! Once it was done it was fantastic, when I was fully dilated I could feel the pressure to push and she was out within an our with no assistance.


----------



## GingerNut

I loved my epi : )

It took them over an hour to get it into my back but it wasn't painful; the worst part was that they said they might not be able to give me one because they couldn't find a big enough gap between my vertebrae! They got it in eventually though and it was bliss.

They turned it off when I was fully dilated and wouldn't let me push for another two hours after that, so by the pushing stage I was perfectly able to feel what was going on, and didn't need any intervention.

I'm definitely getting one again this time : )


----------



## Whisper

If you get the epi whilst in labour you won't feel a thing, i remember asking have you done it yet?! I didn't even know he had put the needle in.

It worked very well for me within about 20mins the pain was almost gone, don't be afraid of getting an epi there is really nothing to it IMO.


----------



## aliss

My epidural impaired my ability to push and caused severe problems in my labour.


----------



## Celesse

I had an epidural cos my baby was distrssed and inteventions (c-section, instrumental) where a real possibility. I did end up with a c-section. I also had high BP and epidural helps lower BP, whether you want it to or not. I had no problem with it going in or once situated. I used gas and air during the procedure for contractions. Pain completly gone in 15minutes.


----------



## clarsair

I had it about 7cm and didn't feel a thing, it was really quick, worked well and no side effects that I could feel. The anaethestist put a spinal block in and set up the epidural at the same time so he could come back and turn on the epidural after a couple of hours.


----------



## lylasmummy

Mine worked for about half hour then stopped working, I felt everything, then I couldn't push properly, she was born sunny side up (back to back) and ended up with am episiotomy and vontouse, then couldn't get out of bed for about 12 hours as my right leg was completely numb. Wouldn't have one again :nope:


----------



## absandjbs

My epidural did not work. He couldn't find space in my back and had to redo it twice. The epidural itself wasn't painful just felt pressure. My BP dropped really low and I had to vomit. I was only numb on my upper thighs and felt everything. Contractions and pressure to push were really bad.


----------



## x__amour

Well, I cried. A lot. But I'm a big baby! :haha:
Once I had it though, it was wonderful! Didn't feel anything at all! :D


----------



## kirmal12

I was induced and my contractions were full on from the start so i had a Epi and it did absolutely nothing. I felt every single contraction for over 12 hours. It ended in a CS but that had nothing to do with the Epi though.

Just keep in mind they can fail but most of the time I'm sure they do what they are supposed to do without any issues.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I'll just put it short and simple, it sucked. I had a homebirth with ds2 so no pain meds, and the pain of a natural childbirth was so managable. I won't have the epidural or any other medications again unless I actually need it.


----------



## nmmom813

Thank you all for being so real and honest with me. I'm hoping and praying for a totally natural birth experience-I have a pretty high pain tolerance and I'm pretty sure I can do it. 

I just want to be as prepared as possible for every thing. I don't want to be the cause of a problem for the baby-I don't want to go into it with unrealistic expectations.


----------



## NeyNey

My Epi was administered but before they could pump the good stuff through it Bub was crowning so it wasn't used. the process was fine, they gave me a local so I didni't feel it much. I did get like electric shocks in my butt cheek a few times, told him about it and he adjusted the needle - hardest part was staying still during the contractions!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

With my second birth I found only the very end to be difficult and by then it would be too late for anything other than gas anyway. I strongly recommend hypnobirthing to get you through early labour. I really enjoyed those first 18-20 hours, just breathing through the contractions. When pushing came my body simply took over. It was very painful but a hundred times better than the hideousness of ventouse.


----------



## holidaysan

One word 'amazing' lol. Didn't hurt one bit and my labour was pain and complication free xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Epidural was my biggest mistake! That and agreeing to be induced. It worked like a dream in terms of not being able to feel my labour but that was the problem in the end! Like many women I ended up heeding assistance to birth as I couldn't feel what was going on. I feel pretty lucky to have got away with forceps and not needed a CS. I wish I had been more informed about the increased risks when you have one.


----------



## BetsyRN

I work in a hospital where we probably have an 85% epidural rate. Most of the patients say that getting the IV was worse (the numbing medication placed in your back before placing the epidural dosen't hurt as badly as digging around with an IV needle) and say it was the best decision they made. 90%+ can still move their legs -- not enough to walk around -- and have no problem feeling pressure in their bottoms to know when to push and push well. I think it depends on who's doing the epidural. Where I work, we have 7 extremely experienced anesthesiologists placing epidurals; if there is an anesthesia residency program at the hospital you deliver at, you could potentially have someone who doesn't really know what they're doing yet placing your epidural. That person may have trouble placing it and it may not work well. If you are truly wanting to have a natural delivery, then you just have to put your mind to it and do it! I always say going natural is like running a marathon -- no one wants to run 26 miles but they get through it because it's all a mind game. I will say that my patients who have done the best with coping with pain are the ones who use hypnobirthing -- best natural method out there. If there aren't classes in your area, look online for stuff to learn on your own at home. I also think you shouldn't be induced, unless it's medically necessary, of course. If you go into labor on your own, baby is more likely to facing the correct way (not back-to-back), things are more likely to progress without interventions (although I definitely recommend breaking the waters and holding off on pitocin if things slow down), and you're more likely to already be dialated somewhat when labor starts. Good luck -- you can do it the natural route (but if you change your mind and get an epidural, you still get a happy healthy baby in the end)!


----------



## emily86

didn't work for me - despite 2 top ups x


----------



## nmmom813

You guys are all very encouraging! Thank you for sharing. 

I would love to go natural if I can. I find that I'm doing too much research on everything-stupid google-but i'd rather be too prepared. I asked my friend about her c-section just to have a clue about that too.

There's a lot to learn and think about isn't there?


----------



## XJessicaX

I asked for an epidural as I had a back to back labour with contractions coming in fast every 2 minutes and I was in agony. The doctor got the epidural in within a couple of minutes, didnt feel it at all and slowly over about 20 minutes the pain decreased...was BLISS! 
I found my left leg felt quite heavy but my right one I could still move about easily. I was desperate to urinate and although felt like I could get up and walk my midwife said I 'shouldn't' be able to move so would require a catheter.
The contractions were completely numbed on my left side yet I could feel them on my right, the doctor came in and instead of re-siting the cannula he pulled it out slightly hoping the infusion would disperse more evenly and made me lay on my right side so that gravity would help. 
The pain started to radiate towards my left side and I complained that it wasnt working but the doctor had to disappear for an hour to do an emergency C-section so I was left with a useless cannula (which turned out had been pulled almost completely out) stuck in my back and agonising contractions hitting me without a break in between. Was awful. During the time waiting for the doctor to return I dilated to 10cm on G&A and was asked to start pushing. Ended up with baby being stuck in the back to back position, her heart rate increased and I required a spinal block to have her pulled out via ventouse.

Thinking back...I did the majority of my labour on just G&A. Next time I am asking for an epidural earlier and if it doesnt work...I am getting it re-sited until it does work!


----------



## Eternal

mine didnt work, i had it and it didnt stop the pains, i had a few odd numb spots in weird places but for the majority it didnt help much. 

For those it did work with did you still get that "ring of fire" pain when the babies head was coming out?


----------



## zebbed89

Eternal I did still get the ring of fire! And felt the stiches I dread to think what they are like without


----------



## ajraye

I was induced with my first and labored for 17 hours with absolutely no kind of pain meds( I learned my lesson by the way lol) FINALLY I just couldn't take the contractions anymore and told them I wanted the epidural. The contractions were so bad that I didn't even know they had stuck the epidural in! About 3 contractions later... NO PAIN!!! I am planning on getting an epidural this time right off of the bat :-D


----------



## a_c

I was put on the drip straightaway and having had a week of painful contractions with no sleep I also had an epidural at exactly the same time. It didn't really hurt and it gave me amazing relief to rest ready for pushing. I was lucky as it was one I could top up myself so ready for pushing I got it lower so I could feel something (but not pain!) I actually ended up in theatre with forcep delivery but at least I was 100% numb down there!!


----------



## a_c

nmmom813 said:


> You guys are all very encouraging! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I would love to go natural if I can. I find that I'm doing too much research on everything-stupid google-but i'd rather be too prepared. I asked my friend about her c-section just to have a clue about that too.
> 
> There's a lot to learn and think about isn't there?

There is a lot to learn yes, I was a research freak too. Turns out my labour wasn't at all what I'd expected or researched, my advice is arm yourself with as much info as you can if thats the type of person you are BUT prepare to get the unexpected and don't be freaked out when that happens. I think general principles are better than real specifics on a birth plan. Good luck!


----------



## noshowjo

hated the epidural , iv had 2 pregnancys. 2nd one much better nicer . 
i could not feel the puching with epidural ended up with forseps and 21 stitches which was so bad id rathert of pushed the baby out a 1000 times over than have 1 day of stitches 
second baby , no pain relieve dead easy in controll of pushing and had 2 stitches . easy peacy xxx


----------



## Cat Louise

Hi, 

I'm terrified of needles and was adamant throughout my pregnancy that I would not be having and epidural. After 72 hours of labour though, with a back to back baby, I was exhausted and my feelings changed - I was adamant I wanted the epidural.

My birth was amazing and I would recommend an epidural to anyone. They numb he area so you can't feel it being inserted and because the doctor is behind you you can't see what's going on. It enabled me to get some sleep as I hadn't slept for two nights, and I was glad I couldn't feel anything as I ended up having ventouse, episeotomy and stitches!

There's honestly nothing to be scared of, just go in there open minded and have whatever pain relief you need : )

Hope it all goes well x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Amazing, love the epidural. Painless going in, wonderful and calm for a pain free delivery. I would not consider giving birth without one again! x


----------



## New2Bumps

I didn't want one but at 7cm had to have one as my bp was so high I was at severe risk. At this point I was on gas and air which was managing my pain well so only had it after the doctor told my oh the risks I was facing without it. I have no memory of any pain associated with having it - only that whilst sitting up hunched over they told me to say if I was having a contraction as I had to keep completely still but that was quite comical in a strange way, not worrying or painful at all.
It gradually worked and I didn't need the gas and air and I'm told I had a 40min nap!!! I ended up with syntocin to speed up my contractions (as epi can slow labour which is why I didnt' want it - I hadn't dilated in over an hour) and the syntocin made things gradually go back to 'normal' again. At about 9cm or so I started to feel contractions but not as painful as before, then by the time I needed to push they were getting painful but managable, and I could tell when I needed to push. I could feel just enough. 
At one point, I needed to empty my bladder ready to push as it would be in the way otherwise, and I was numb-ish - too numb to walk to the toilet I was told although I didn't feel that my legs were really numb if that makes sense? They gave me a paper thing to wee in (I had to manouver over it so I couldnt' have been too numb...) and thank god I could wee in it otherwise I'd have needed a catheter. So it seems I was just numb enough all the way through really. They did top me up once so I think as with many things it depends on the skill of individual midwives/healthcare professionals. 
Maybe if you told them your fears and that you'd rather be given not enough than too much?
So, my epi was a positive experience for me and I wouldn't mind having it again if necessary x


----------



## MommyVonVon

I got my epidural when I was only 2 cm because I was in so much pain begging the nurses to give it to me. Its doesnt feel that bad compared to contractions. A few hours after I got it my contractions stop so they gave me pitocin I didnt feel anything. The epidural worked so well for me I didnt even have to push LO just fell out, literally:haha:


----------

